# Okay folks, rephrase this sentence (to reflect the same) using your creative word skills! (2020-07-03)



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2020)

TGIF! 

The fabric shop displayed unlimited colours of the finest yarn, the finest thread, and an array of the most beautiful hand-woven fabrics you ever did see.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2020)

There is a cornucopia of exquisite threads and unique hand-woven fabrics in this unusual shop.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2020)

The haute fabric house exhibited an endless array of the finest of passementerie along with the most opulent of hand-woven textiles around.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2020)

Inside their doors, awaits an impressive display of colors, as both the quality and range of their hand-woven fabrics, for sale, will dazzle and amaze you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2020)

As I explored the quaint fabric shop, I was inspired by all the hues, patterns and textures which titillated my imagination and  embraced my soul.


----------



## jujube (Jul 3, 2020)

Hot damn, didja ever see so much purdy stuff in yer life, Bubba-June?


----------



## Repondering (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey, check out the cool cloth at the yardage store!


----------

